# Any place......any time.......for no reason.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can see where being somewhat paranoid will become the new norm. Waitress, we'd prefer a booth against the back wall and facing the front door.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/transient-charged-stabbing-man-death-restaurant-235930336.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As we have said before there is people who are just plain evil so you had better be prepared to deal with it. I don't like any one behind me. My faith in humanity comes in 45 acp. what caliber is yours?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We as a society need to focus less on firearms and more so on those with "mental-health" issues. 

Let's get real and call out the problem as it is. It's not firearms. It's people.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

If we could just get rid of all the guns out there, this stabbing would not have occurred. You see, California understands the poor homeless criminal's mind. This lonely person of color didn't have white privilege. We owe him. One year probation and an anger management program would be a fair punishment. It's this human mentality which is causing all the middle class and businesses to flock from Texas and elsewhere to California.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes we owe him a long fall on a short rope with an extra 100 pound sand bag tied to his ankles.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> Yes we owe him a long fall on a short rope with an extra 100 pound sand bag tied to his ankles.


Now that's being racist, misogynist, anti transgendered, homophobic, sexist, and a white supremacist. You're not welcome in California.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Call me a bigot but I would be willing to participate in a firing squad for this upstanding fellow.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Craigh said:


> Now that's being racist, misogynist, anti transgendered, homophobic, sexist, and a white supremacist. You're not welcome in California.


Thank you!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> Thank you!


Okay, now you've asked for it. A wonderful Californian woman is coming for you. You'll see.









This is how to act when you're tolerant of others.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

She can explain to Mr. Barrett


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> We as a society need to focus less on firearms and more so on those with "mental-health" issues.
> 
> Let's get real and call out the problem as it is. It's not firearms. It's people.


America has a *violence* problem, plain and simple........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Even if the guy had been armed at the time, he still would have become a victim. 

Random acts of violence are the hardest to defend against.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> She can explain to Mr. Barrett


Judging by the looks of that thing you will need more than a Barrett.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

.....watch your 6 at all times folks....! stay vigilant


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Mr. Barrett on YouTube:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wrong one


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Even if the guy had been armed at the time, he still would have become a victim.
> 
> Random acts of violence are the hardest to defend from.


Not necessarily.

If he had been armed and had followed all of the training tips for those of us who choose to arm ourselves, there is a lot less chance he would have been singled out as a victim of this miscreant's attack. But because it is quite clear he did neither of these things, he paid for his mistake with his life. Not a good thing.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

It just happened again:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...e-waffle-house-near-nashville.html#post653609


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been "cautious" for most of my life. I prefer (demand) the seat that faces the door with nothing but a wall on my 6. Back in the days when I could still stomach the garbage that Hollywood produces, I would invariably sit in the back row of the theater. I park my Jeep where it is well lit and there are at least two avenues of escape. I keep very sharp pokey things close at hand. Unless there is a compelling reason not to, I keep a firearm concealed on my person.

Am I paranoid? Maybe, but taking a couple of moments to stay out of harms way has become a habit that I am not willing to break.

Stay safe guys.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I have been "cautious" for most of my life. I prefer (demand) the seat that faces the door with nothing but a wall on my 6. Back in the days when I could still stomach the garbage that Hollywood produces, I would invariably sit in the back row of the theater. I park my Jeep where it is well lit and there are at least two avenues of escape. I keep very sharp pokey things close at hand. Unless there is a compelling reason not to, I keep a firearm concealed on my person.
> 
> Am I paranoid? Maybe, but taking a couple of moments to stay out of harms way has become a habit that I am not willing to break.
> 
> ...


Being a bit paranoid is going to become the new normal.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> If he had been armed and had followed all of the training tips for those of us who choose to arm ourselves, there is a lot less chance he would have been singled out as a victim of this miscreant's attack. But because it is quite clear he did neither of these things, he paid for his mistake with his life. Not a good thing.


We can't be in Code Red Level 24/7/365. It's impossible. If we pull our sidearm every time someone approaches us, that's gonna suck in the end.

When you are dining out with your family, who in the world thinks someone will walk in, approach you nonchalantly and stab you in the neck? How do you defend yourself or someone from that act?

My point is, about all that you can do, is to arm yourself, be very aware of those around you and what's going on, and remain alert. Situational awareness is a good thing, but it's no guarantee that it will save your life or that of others.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> My point is, about all that you can do, is to arm yourself, be very aware of those around you and what's going on, and remain alert. Situational awareness is a good thing, but it's no guarantee that it will save your life or that of others.


This was my point. The rest of your response was not. I never suggested anyone should operate in Condition Red 24/7/365. Reading my post will impart my point of being in Condition Yellow when out and about. What you wrote in the paragraph I included here is exactly what I implied.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What is normal it is a setting on your washing machine
Only guarantee is death.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> This was my point. The rest of your response was not. I never suggested anyone should operate in Condition Red 24/7/365. Reading my post will impart my point of being in Condition Yellow when out and about. What you wrote in the paragraph I included here is exactly what I implied.


_Not necessarily.

If he had been armed and had followed all of the training tips for those of us who choose to arm ourselves, there is a lot less chance he would have been singled out as a victim of this miscreant's attack. But because it is quite clear he did neither of these things, he paid for his mistake with his life. Not a good thing.
_

My point is that even if he had been armed, nothing would have changed the outcome. What training tips are you referring to?

Armed or not, and having followed all the training tips, if you are caught off-guard, it's not likely to be a good outcome.

I function at Level Yellow easily and for long periods of time. But......that doesn't guarantee my safety. It just means I'm on-guard and aware.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Being a bit paranoid is going to become the new normal.


I think it's just following the Boy Scout motto, " Be Prepared". See, the founders of that movement knew all those years ago that it would come to the brink of anarchy and chaos.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am of a mind that tries hard to compare what and who I see with what my brain interprets as normal, and then act appropriately. I profile the hell out of people to be honest. 

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> _Not necessarily.
> 
> If he had been armed and had followed all of the training tips for those of us who choose to arm ourselves, there is a lot less chance he would have been singled out as a victim of this miscreant's attack. But because it is quite clear he did neither of these things, he paid for his mistake with his life. Not a good thing.
> _
> ...


Always being aware of your surroundings (as much as one is able). When entering a business, check out where the exits are and take notice of other people in your vicinity. In restaurants, try to get a booth or table in a part of the business that is away from the front door a bit and has a wall behind you. Be very cautious of people who are close to you (elevators, lines, etc.). And a host of other training tips that are general knowledge in the personal defense area.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Mele and his wife were eating dinner with their 5-year-old daughter Wednesday at Aloha Steakhouse in the seaside city of Ventura. The girl was sitting on her father's lap when prosecutors say Jackson walked up and stabbed Mele in the neck.

Man, I don't see how to protect against that, the guy just walked up and stuck a knife in his throat. His daughter was in his lap too, which piles an atrocity on top of an atrocity.
The victim could have had a .45 on him, and he still would not have stood a chance. The man that killed him is a virtual devil, and empty of normal feelings.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BigHead said:


> Mele and his wife were eating dinner with their 5-year-old daughter Wednesday at Aloha Steakhouse in the seaside city of Ventura. The girl was sitting on her father's lap when prosecutors say Jackson walked up and stabbed Mele in the neck.
> 
> Man, I don't see how to protect against that, the guy just walked up and stuck a knife in his throat. His daughter was in his lap too, which piles an atrocity on top of an atrocity.
> The victim could have had a .45 on him, and he still would not have stood a chance. The man that killed him is a virtual devil, and empty of normal feelings.


This is what I was referring to. There are going to be times when you cannot protect yourself from such an unexpected attack. You could be walking down a sidewalk and a person in a vehicle decides to drive on that sidewalk.

About all that we can do is to be aware and armed if at all possible and do the best that we can. If our number is up, it's up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BigHead said:


> Mele and his wife were eating dinner with their 5-year-old daughter Wednesday at Aloha Steakhouse in the seaside city of Ventura. The girl was sitting on her father's lap when prosecutors say Jackson walked up and stabbed Mele in the neck.
> 
> Man, I don't see how to protect against that, the guy just walked up and stuck a knife in his throat. His daughter was in his lap too, which piles an atrocity on top of an atrocity.
> The victim could have had a .45 on him, and he still would not have stood a chance. The man that killed him is a virtual devil, and empty of normal feelings.


He could have taken some precautions that would have perhaps made this thing attack someone else, since he was obviously of a mind to carry out an attack. But if someone is bound to get you, unless you are aware all the time and have the means to stop him, there's a reasonable chance he will get to you.

I'm quite certain that the last thing the victim thought might happen to him was what did happen to him. His killer deserves to die for his actions but I fear that will not take place.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> This is what I was referring to. There are going to be times when you cannot protect yourself from such an unexpected attack. You could be walking down a sidewalk and a person in a vehicle decides to drive on that sidewalk.
> 
> About all that we can do is to be aware and armed if at all possible and do the best that we can. If our number is up, it's up.


Yep. Perfect example is what happened in Toronto yesterday. Hard to guard against something like that.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I find it hard to believe the police didn't bother to search him; they would have certainly found the knife.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

win231 said:


> I find it hard to believe the police didn't bother to search him; they would have certainly found the knife.


The police didn't even bother to arrive when people called 911 to report his ranting in public. The dispatchers watched him through a security camera and decided he was not a threat. That's what happens in a sanctuary city these days.


----------

